# 1967 GTO cowl tag decode?



## Shawn Middaugh (Jan 13, 2018)

I've got it decoded but I don't know if I have it exactly right. Anyone want to double check? lol

12C 0701
ST 67-2 4217 KAN 5730(body number) BOD
TR 223-S G-2 PAINT
E 2EZG 4F 5Y
E- tinted glass E- AC, Z- 3 speed (M40) auto Trans 67, G-console
F- Outside remote mirror Y Custom Seat Belts
December 3rd week 
42(GTO=42)17 (2 door sports coupe = 17) K-( Kansas City)
223 is (black vinyl ) S (Champange) 
Code S = Champagne Metallic - Lucite code: 4826L, Dulux code: 4826D


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

On every VIn for the 67 I see ST TR on the left side of the VIN. WTF is that meaning? I guess nothing important as Ive never seen it decoded


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

ST - Body Style. Example: 24267 - GTO Convertible 
TR - Interior Trim. Example 223 - Black Interior

These are on all Fisher Body Plates


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Shawn Middaugh said:


> I've got it decoded but I don't know if I have it exactly right. Anyone want to double check? lol


Looks good to me


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Ok I got it 
Thanks! Im going to look at one Saturday, has a 9" Ford rear end, and comes with a GM 12" rebuilt, Im curious why he put the 9" in must have alot of hp, I just hope it doesnt change the wheel bolt configuration as the wheels he has on I dont like.I like Ralley IIs


----------

